# New Guy



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello all.
New guy here from Rhode Island. I'm an actor on a haunted hayride attraction in October. This will be my third season. I think I'm starting to get addicting to haunting. The season wasn't even over last year and I was coming up with new ideas to make the place even better this year. I like doing makeup when I can and repairing and customizing props. I look forward to meeting everybody here.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome!
Starting to get addicted? After three years you should be on the road to fully committed.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome in !!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, jrmullens!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We need fresh blood here. Pay no attention to that man in the corner with the meat cleaver.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, yes...fresh blood, mmmmm! Welcome to the forum JRM!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








We're all addicted to Halloween haunting in someway!


----------

